# Junk in your lockers?? Beware!



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I came home today from Newcastle, to find one of my belly lockers open, even though I remember locking it shut. Looking at the catch, it has snapped making it come open. I can only put this down to the amount of junk I have in that locker, hitting the locker door whilst travelling and stressing the catch. Luckily I didn't loose anything (I think). Im now going to store all my loose bits and bobs in stacking/storage boxes to stop it rolling around in the lockers. Hopefully I can fix the catch with strong glue, if not i'll have to find a new one.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Boxes*

Greetings,

I now keep all my bits and bobs in plastic boxes with lids in all my upper lockers Shane, after having half of them damaged by water when the solar panel leaked I feel this is the safest way anyway.

I also use a piece of non slip matting between the lower and upper box to prevent any slips and falls.


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Having time on my hands today, I decided to tidy out our large rear through locker. When I had finished, to my surprise I had two bin bags full of junk/rubbish which we had collected over the 2 years we have owned the RV.

I was amazed at how much space this freed up. Must do it more often. Even managed to fit my waste tank drain pipe into the rear bumper, something I have been meaning to do for ages

Agree with the boxes, so much easier to find things, or should that be hide things


----------

